# hip jump - terminology



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Was hoping someone in here might be able to clear up exactly what a hip jump is. When I search videos on you tube for hip jump, I get all various types of things from what look like berms with the middle gone (creating the gap) or a kicker with the catcher at 90 degrees.

We have a jump on our trail that has been traditionally just a straight up jump, but we noticed the other day that we can turn in the air (45 -60 degrees I guess) and land on another section of trail and continue our ride. We were wondering if this was a hip or a transfer (not that it really matters what its called at the age of 47 - its just plain fun). 

Thanks


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

any jump that is anything other than a full out, straight jump, would be considered a hip. as long as you are changing your original direction of flow...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i'm pretty sure the term "hip" originated from pool skating. the idea is that you air out of one transition and land on a transition that is pointing in a different direction.

very few actual backyard swimming pools have 90 degree hips. that became more normal after skaters started designing their own cement bowls. . . . .

in this picture, only the "Bermuda Full" has a 90 degree hip.










this landing is only slightly off-set from a normal 180 air. that's still called a hip.



















BMX tailwhip over a 90-degree right hip:










in dirt jumping, any time the landing has an off-set angle:


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Great responses guys and thanks!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

when the jump is straight but the landing is at a different angle, what would be the best way to turn my bike midair, aside from hitting the straight jump a little sideways?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

ehigh said:


> when the jump is straight but the landing is at a different angle, what would be the best way to turn my bike midair, aside from hitting the straight jump a little sideways?


not sure i understand your question. you would turn in the direction of the landing. (?)

hips are good for learning tabletops too.









from: Flickr: ellis hardesty's Photostream


----------

